# Cousin has new child - its hammer time



## thomb (Feb 20, 2021)

It is a well known tradition that one is obligated to give the child of a certain cousin its first hammer within 6 months of its birth. I made his brother's hammer about 3 years ago. And today I got to make another. These are the only two hammers I've made - no idea why I won't make one for myself other than I've already got enough hammers. I hope for them to be used in anger - gently tapping parts (not each other's heads or fingers) into alignment.
The grooves in the handle were not planned - the polishing wheel -by far the most dangerous tool I use - grabbed and my very weak "knurl" got dinged. I gave up polishing/ surface finish improvement after that -and its a bit cold to do that work anyway and it is a hammer.

ago


----------



## main_cogg (Feb 20, 2021)

I had no idea that I was carrying on a tradition when a turned hammers for a couple grandsons a few years ago.  I made them out of wood and hollowed out the head and put a few dry beans inside to make it a rattle.  About the time one of them was 3 years old, Dad was doing some remodeling so Jr got his hammer out and proceeded to start banging on the wall , just like Dad. He put some pretty good dents in the wall before they could get it away from him. I haven't made hammers for any of  the grandkids that have come along since then.


----------



## thomb (Feb 21, 2021)

That is a great story!


----------

